# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  ... O Diário do Meu Nano - 108L ...

## TiagoDuarte

Vou meter aqui a história do meu aqua, e claro vou postando sempre a evolução ...

Este foi o dia que o comprei a um ano atrás ...

 

Depois fiz dele um Doce...



Mas tive azar ... Meti uma corydora e 5 ciclideos ... Lindos lindos. Mas neste ultimo ano, eles cresceram um bom bocado. Alguns passaram para o dobro do tamanho. Mas a corydora cresceu bem mais... A um tempo ... Eles começaram a aparecer mortos, 1 a 1. Sempre de noite ... Estranhei ... Cheguei a conclusão que a corydora matou um por um ... Acabei com o de água doce...

Ao mesmo tempo que tinha o doce tinha um pequenino salgado com 40L Brutos ... 



Agora decidi começar a mudança ... 

Vou optar por o mesmo escumador ( um fraquinho ), e pensei que necessitava de outra Bomba, Sal, tinha 5Kg de Rocha dentro do Aqua, portanto necessitava de pelo menos mais 5Kg... A Luz iria utilizar a azul que tinha no outro com um balastro arcadia... 

Lavei bem o Aqua ... 

Lá fui comprar outra bomba ... Optei por outra Seio que dá 2400l/h... Já tinha uma de 1000 l/h...

No dia 8 lá fui comprar Sal da Elos, 10 Kg de Areia de Coral




No dia 09 comprei 2Kg e Rocha, e no dia 11 mais 2,5Kg...



Este layout não é nada definitivo... Vou esperar mais um pouco para começar a passar a rocha gradualmente do outro para este ai sim para ficar o layout final..

A Lâmpada e Balastro que tenho para "aparafusar" a tampa do aqua...


Escumador versão Ultra Barata


Vou deixar aqui o Setup

- Aquario -Aquatlantis
80C x 30L x 45A - 108 Litros 
- Iluminação - Calha do Aqua c/ Lâmpada que ele trazia
Os planos aqui são trocar a lâmpada por uma Reef Sun, e "aparafusar" o balastro Arcádia à tampa do Aqua com a lâmpada azul do outro....
- Escumador - Tipo DIY
- Bomba Circulação - 1 x Seio 1000L/h
                           - 1 x Seio 2400L/h ( Esta ainda está no outro Aqua )
- Termostato - Hydor 150 W
- Richa Viva - 4.50Kg ( 10Kg no total quando juntar a do outro aqua )
- Substrato - 10Kg "Areia de Coral"

Vivos neste momento tenho 1 casal de palhaços já a um ano no aqua pequeno ... 1 donzela e 1 ermita... Mas ainda vou esperar mais para a mudança de aqua. ..



Abraço a todos

----------


## TiagoDuarte

Pois é...

Não tive comentários, mas como isto é um diário vou colocar as alterações ... 

À 2 dias, como não tinha nenhum comprei um Densimetro da SERA, e também o teste de Nitritos.

Fiz o teste à água. Os nitritos deram me 0 mg/l. A Densidade da água deu-me óptima no densímetro, penso que será 1024.

Hoje comprei os testes da Amónia, e dos Nitratos.

----------


## TiagoDuarte

Esqueci-me de referir ... No meu Nano pequeno que tem uns 35 Litros de Água, tenho o casal de palhacinhos a aguardar para irem para o "novo" lar, e uma donzela que entrou agora também que é para mudar para o outro aqua...

Esse aqua, tenho a 1 ano, e realmente tive alturas que não tive muito tempo para os meus peixinhos... nem para tpa´s, fiz MUITO POUCAS, 1 ou 2 durante 1 ano... Apenas ia sempre controlanto o nível da água...

Qual não foi o meu espanto quando vi o NO2 ... a Zeros... A salinidade tava óptima também... Está ultra estável para os peixes o micro sistema... Espero que este fique igual...

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Tiago!

Depois de um aquário estabilizado dificilmente há nitritos... mesmo sem as TPA's... agora nitratos devem estar uma bomba...

Espero também que tenhas os meios de monitorização básicos: um teste ph, nitratos e KH... caso queiras corais: cálcio e magnésio... e um densímetro!

----------


## TiagoDuarte

> Olá Tiago!
> 
> Depois de um aquário estabilizado dificilmente há nitritos... mesmo sem as TPA's... agora nitratos devem estar uma bomba...
> 
> Espero também que tenhas os meios de monitorização básicos: um teste ph, nitratos e KH... caso queiras corais: cálcio e magnésio... e um densímetro!


Se estão uma bomba não sei... Por acaso já devia ter visto... Os peixes estão alegres, desinibidos e vêem me comer à mão... Mesmo a donzela meti-a lá e passado 1h estava como "peixe na água" lol 
Vou ver os nitratos hoje ...

Como disse comprei o densímetro , os nitritos, nitratos e amónia ...

O PH, KH, Cálcio e Magnésio vêm para a semana ...

----------


## TiagoDuarte

Venho aqui postar algumas modificações ...

No Sábado fiz testes à água de Nitrito, Nitrato e Amónia à ao aquário novo ...
Deu tudo 0 ou perto disso...



Como o aqua, só tinha uma lâmpada decidi arranjar maneira em vez de ir gastar dinheiro numa calha de 2 lâmpadas, tentar adaptar a que eu tenho "ajustável", tentar colocá-la presa à tampa...




Quando coloquei os zoathus


Bem os peixes ficaram "maravilhados" com a nova casa. Os palhaços estavam no aqua com 35L de água à já um ano, neste andaram a explorar tudo... A donzela, tá linda linda, muito azulona, e muito "minha amiga"  :Smile: 

Ontem tive uma visão que de certeza muitos de vós tiveram muitas vezes, mas eu nunca tinha tido...

Toquei sem crer no temporizador da actinica, e deve ter-se ligado as 8h da manhã, eu acordei eram 9h30 nao fiz barulho nem liguei a luz do quarto, olhei para o aqua...Parecia mesmo um pedacinho de mar... Os peixes todos activos, contentes, de um lado para o outro ... Foi brutal mesmo!


Agora tou a ter muito cuidadinho com a comida, por pouca nestes primeiros tempos...

Para a semana vou comprar o escumador, uma Lâmpada Reef Sun para tirar aquela branca do aqua... E comprar os testes de KH, PH, Magnésio e Cálcio  :Smile:

----------


## TiagoDuarte

Tou a ter problemas é em manter a temperatura estável ... :s

Principalmente com as luzes ligadas e tampa fechada...

Ontem quando cheguei a casa, já tinha as luzes ligadas a 2h, tinha a temp a 27ºC :s Depois abri a tampa ao aqua.... Hoje quando acordei, as luzes apagaram as 22h30, tinha a temp a 24ºC com o aquecedor marcado para os 26ºC...

Se calhar tenho é de comprar outro mais "certo" ..

Que acham?!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Tou a ter problemas é em manter a temperatura estável ... :s
> 
> Principalmente com as luzes ligadas e tampa fechada...
> 
> Ontem quando cheguei a casa, já tinha as luzes ligadas a 2h, tinha a temp a 27ºC :s Depois abri a tampa ao aqua.... Hoje quando acordei, as luzes apagaram as 22h30, tinha a temp a 24ºC com o aquecedor marcado para os 26ºC...
> 
> Se calhar tenho é de comprar outro mais "certo" ..
> 
> Que acham?!



 :Olá:  Tiago

Não tens que comprar mais termostacto nenhum...o teu de 150W,è mais que suficiente para o teu àqua.
O problema está na tampa (...) e esse è um dos òbices de àquas como o teu.
Procura forma de a iliminares e substituir por uma luminária,ou então,procura mantê-la aberta por sistema.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves   :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Xmassmile: ,

Ou colocar umas ventoínhas de PC a tirar ar quente.

Abraços,

----------


## TiagoDuarte

Eu agora não me dava muito Jito investir numa calha para por exemplo a "pendurar"... porque antes ainda tenho uns euros bons para gastar em testes, escumador, outra lâmpada...

Hoje deixei a tampa aberta, e o aquecedor a 26ºC. Quanto chegar a casa vejo como está... Mas talvez não seja o suficiente....

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas noites

de verao as ventoinhas de pc funcionaram bastante bem para mim facil e barato  :SbSourire: 
quem nao gostou muito da ideia foi o meu pai que ficou sem o pc de ele jogar solitario  :yb665:

----------

